# BMX Freilauf, welche Übersetzung, Maße Sattelst./Sattelklemme KHE Dirty Buster ?



## 4x_racer (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Bin früher BMX gefahren und dann auf MTB 4Cross umgestiegen!

Jetzt will ich etwas mit dem BMX-Racen wieder anfangen und bau mir gerade ein Bike auf, ein KHE Dirty Buster, ist zwar ein Street Rahmen, allerdings reicht mir das 

Nun zu meinen Fragen

1) Ich hab noch ein Laufrad aus dem Altmetall geholt, allerding weis ich nicht wie man das Ritzel mit dem Freilauf drauf macht, und welche Art von Ritzel brauch ich für diese Nabe? hier ein Bild




2)Vorne hab ich ein 44 Kettenblatt, wie viel Zähne dann hinten ?

3)Für den KHE Dirty Buster Rahmen brauch ich noch eine Sattelstütze und eine Sattelklemme, weis zufällig wer von euch welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze haben muss, und welchen die Sattelklemme ?

PS: Suchfunktion und Google wurden benutzt leider ohne ergebnis


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2008)

Laufrad einfach wegwerfen und nen vernÃ¼nftiges kaufen. Ãbersetzung fÃ¼r Race werden Dir hier die wenigsten etwas vorschlagen kÃ¶nnen, da die meisten hier Street, Park oder Dirt fahren. StÃ¼tzen und Klemme kannst Du doch selber ausmessen. Nen "MeÃschieber" gibts schon fÃ¼r 3â¬ im Baumarkt .. und der reicht fÃ¼r sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x_racer (8. Dezember 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Laufrad einfach wegwerfen und nen vernünftiges kaufen. Übersetzung für Race werden Dir hier die wenigsten etwas vorschlagen können, da die meisten hier Street, Park oder Dirt fahren. Stützen und Klemme kannst Du doch selber ausmessen. Nen "Meßschieber" gibts schon für 3 im Baumarkt .. und der reicht für sowas





Danke für die Antwort, aber wieso wegwerfen, hab leider nicht so viel Geld zurzeit für neue Laufräder deswegen muss ich wohl mit diesen fahren


----------



## redbaron-bmx (18. Dezember 2008)

...also übersetzung war 44 zu 16!
und das teil am laufrad WAR mal ein freilauf wo jetzt aber die helfte fehlt! sieht zumindest so aus ,runter mit dem teil  und nen neuen drauf.


----------

